# Recent Charters



## Marlinhunter charter (Oct 24, 2015)

Fishing is great a usual this time of year. I did a report on website with some pics We are doing some pelagic and deep dropping trips which are fun. Snapper season is coming up June 1 and half of our days are booked so if you are interested call me and get on the schedule. 

http://www.marlinhunterfishingcharters.com/reports


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*Smapper days*

Well seeing how us private guys get 3 days and you SOB charter guys get 69 days, you should have some open days. Just know a LOT of reasonable minded people are working hard to change this so we private guys stop getting screwed.


----------



## Marlinhunter charter (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm not a SOB I'm really reasonable and I understand your discontent. Your attitude is why things are difficult to get anything accomplish. We all need to work together as sportsman and we could get a good resolution for all. As long as we keep being upset with each other it is not going to be good for any one. Just a thought. I'm not trying to disrespect your opinion. Just giving mine on the situation.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

old school said:


> Well seeing how us private guys get 3 days and you SOB charter guys get 69 days, you should have some open days. Just know a LOT of reasonable minded people are working hard to change this so we private guys stop getting screwed.


Grouping all the federal guys in the same category is ignorant as hell.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where's that dang popcorn eating thingy?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't think that's fair I've talked to marlin Hunter crew there some good guys, Federal government is our bigger issue!


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

old school said:


> Well seeing how us private guys get 3 days and you SOB charter guys get 69 days, you should have some open days. Just know a LOT of reasonable minded people are working hard to change this so we private guys stop getting screwed.



And this is so ignorant...
Fed licensed boats follow fed regulations. As in, fed starts June 1st, private boats have a longer season, yadda yadda. Fed licensed charter boats also do this for a living, yet we do not decimate snapper populations, the commercial boats do.

I love how you explode and blame a captain trying to make a living for your crummy fishing


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

peter215 said:


> And this is so ignorant...
> Fed licensed boats follow fed regulations. As in, fed starts June 1st, private boats have a longer season, yadda yadda. Fed licensed charter boats also do this for a living, yet we do not decimate snapper populations, the commercial boats do.
> 
> I love how you explode and blame a captain trying to make a living for your crummy fishing


So you're saying that charter boats should get more days than rec guys cause they do it for a living?


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Splittine said:


> So you're saying that charter boats should get more days than rec guys cause they do it for a living?


No, but going off on them for having days is wrong. But, also, I'm pretty sure 69 is less than 78..... so it's not longer, just different waters. I'm a rec fisherman too, but attacking people for this is wrong. I believe the days should be equal, but complain to someone who can do something, not a guy trying to make a living without destroying the snapper population.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

old school said:


> Well seeing how us private guys get 3 days and you SOB charter guys get 69 days, you should have some open days. Just know a LOT of reasonable minded people are working hard to change this so we private guys stop getting screwed.


Didn't you hit the Mass a few years back?


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*Think*

I have NOTHING against this capt personalty, BUT it was the charter capts that send their lobiest to push and get sector separation. It was THEIR money that paid for THEIR lobiest to push THEIR interest over ours. How can you denied these facts. The feds is our worse enemy, but do not tell me the charter guys are our friends. PLEASE!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

old school said:


> I have NOTHING against this capt personalty, BUT it was the charter capts that send their lobiest to push and get sector separation. It was THEIR money that paid for THEIR lobiest to push THEIR interest over ours. How can you denied these facts. The feds is our worse enemy, but do not tell me the charter guys are our friends. PLEASE!


Once again you're grouping them all together. Don't be so ignorant and actually do some research.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*wrog*

No you are wrong, they all belong and give money to the charter group that paid the lobbyist, they all fish the charter days. How do I seperate them? Show me one that is saying this is wrong and does not fish for sanpper in fed waters and I will agree that one is different.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

old school said:


> No you are wrong, they all belong and give money to the charter group that paid the lobbyist, they all fish the charter days. How do I seperate them? Show me one that is saying this is wrong and does not fish for sanpper in fed waters and I will agree that one is different.


Prove it. I'll wait.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*reply*

Prove WHAT?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

old school said:


> I have NOTHING against this capt personalty, BUT it was the charter capts that send their lobiest to push and get sector separation. It was THEIR money that paid for THEIR lobiest to push THEIR interest over ours. How can you denied these facts. The feds is our worse enemy, but do not tell me the charter guys are our friends. PLEASE!


 
Calm down, its a little red fish for gods sake. Your gonna have a coronary.... I have a "Captains License", and I run charters, does that make me a "Charter Guy/Capt."?.... I don't have reef permit, and I really don't care to catch your "Red Snapper" But, I will admit, they fill the gap waiting on something better to bite..... Oh, I never gave anyone money either.... whos you complaint with? the folks that made the rules, or the folks working within the rules? For the record, "I am a Charter Guy" and I want to be your friend. Can we be friends?


----------



## Marlinhunter charter (Oct 24, 2015)

Realtor said:


> old school said:
> 
> 
> > I have NOTHING against this capt personalty, BUT it was the charter capts that send their lobiest to push and get sector separation. It was THEIR money that paid for THEIR lobiest to push THEIR interest over ours. How can you denied these facts. The feds is our worse enemy, but do not tell me the charter guys are our friends. PLEASE!
> ...


 Funny


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

old school said:


> Prove WHAT?


wow lol.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*must see and read*

http://www.saltstrong.com/red-snapper-season/

Please open the link above. This charter guy know and more right than anyone I have read about. God Bless him, and may we have more like him. I will find time to fish whit this guy at lest once.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes I saw this on Facebook


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh shit not again, and it's raining and windy so lets go make this one at least 5 pages. I'll start with everything is fine nothing else can be done. :whistling::whistling: NEXT.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Those fish don't taste good.
Whyme


----------

